# Using UK Disabled Parking Badge



## SimonV

OK, we've been looking into this after several queries about an apparent change in policy by the Florida Department of Transport, and it seems that the rules HAVE changed.

Now, instead of just using your blue UK Disabled Parking Badge, you need to take it (along with your passport) to one of several local vehicle licensing offices in Orlando and pay a $15 fee for a temporary US parking badge. This is obviously quite different to the info that is in the Brit's Guide at the moment, but this is the official info from the FDoT. The temporary permit is good for 90 days after issue.

To find out the nearest Orange County tax office where you can visit to pay the fee and pick up your temporary badge, visit their website here: http://www.octaxcol.com/OfficeLocations.htm#South Semoran Tag Agency

There are eight Orlando offices where you can pick up the necessary badge (listed under Motor Vehicle Registrations), and it must be stressed this is the new official policy, hence you DO risk a parking fine if you don't comply with these regulations.

In Osceola County, there are four tax offices, listed on this website: http://www.osceolataxcollector.com/locations-hours.html


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Maybe this can be made a sticky? 
Does this change in policy also apply for parking at theme parks and malls or is this only for on-street parking?


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Useful info. indeed as we have used our blue disabled badge for a few years now , free of charge.


----------



## Goofyish

It's a shame they don't open an office at the airport so if you need a parking permit you can get one when you hire your car.


----------



## Revtel

Thanks for that, Simon.

What is the position with Disney? We have always shown our Blue Badge and been waved through to the "handicapped" parking.


----------



## Ali and boyz

Goofyish said:


> It's a shame they don't open an office at the airport so if you need a parking permit you can get one when you hire your car.



we get one when we hire our car but we hire the car from a mobility company


----------



## leise

Goofyish said:


> It's a shame they don't open an office at the airport so if you need a parking permit you can get one when you hire your car.




Better still they could open one at WDW, maybe Downtown Disney.

Interested to hear if we need them for parking in the WDW parks or if they will still accept the UK blue badge


----------



## spencem

My wife's standard UK Blue Badge worked fine in MGM on Friday and MK yesterday, like someone said the CMs just told us to follow the blue line once they had our $10.

We're off to EPCOT in a while, so we'll check if it still works there.  

We're not going to risk it on the street though after hearing about the change.  We'll see what Universal and Sea World make of it later in the week.


----------



## mikki.young

All Disney parks accepted the standard one this/last month and so did Downtown Disney.  Have not tried it at Universal so don't know about them.


----------



## alisonbestford

Thanks for that Simon


----------



## SimonV

We have also checked this with Disney today and their official position is as follows:

"Foreign handicap badges are not recognized by local police departments and guests run the risk of fines.  However, any Disney guest can drive up to the parking tenant at our theme parks and explain to them their disability (having a medical certificate or the UK handicap badge would help) and the attendant will work to get them to a designated area closest to the ticket gates, similar to handicap parking."

So, Disney WILL allow the UK badge as proof to access their disabled parking areas (or 'handicapped' as they insist on calling them in America; for some reason they think the term 'disabled' is actually more offensive to people with disabilities), but the bottom line is you cannot use a public parking space without first getting the new temporary permit (or risk a fine). Perhaps this is something we can take up with the authorities........


----------



## mikki.young

SimonV said:


> We have also checked this with Disney today and their official position is as follows:
> 
> "Foreign handicap badges are not recognized by local police departments and guests run the risk of fines.  However, any Disney guest can drive up to the parking tenant at our theme parks and explain to them their disability (having a medical certificate or the UK handicap badge would help) and the attendant will work to get them to a designated area closest to the ticket gates, _similar to handicap parking_."
> 
> Perhaps this is something we can take up with the authorities........



As of last month if you show your blue badge at Disney they direct you straight to the 'handicap' parking, not to something similar.  Are they covering their backs somehow?

Do you think some kind of online petition would help take it up with the authorities Simon?


----------



## SimonV

I think it might be worth starting a petition, and then it's something we could take to the authorities later this year. You never know.....

Incidentally, Universal have also responded to this query, and they say their parking attendants will happily accept the blue UK badge as proof of a disabled access parking requirement.


----------



## SimonV

Another up-date. Cypress Gardens are sticking with FDoT guidelines, so you WILL need the $15 temporary Florida disabled badge to use the disabled parking there.


----------



## yorkshiregirl

Thank you Simon for clarifying the situation. 
Any one got any recent experiences with applying for the permit?


----------



## SueM in MN

SimonV said:


> We have also checked this with Disney today and their official position is as follows:
> 
> "Foreign handicap badges are not recognized by local police departments and guests run the risk of fines.  However, any Disney guest can drive up to the parking tenant at our theme parks and explain to them their disability (having a medical certificate or the UK handicap badge would help) and the attendant will work to get them to a designated area closest to the ticket gates, similar to handicap parking."
> 
> So, Disney WILL allow the UK badge as proof to access their disabled parking areas (or 'handicapped' as they insist on calling them in America; for some reason they think the term 'disabled' is actually more offensive to people with disabilities), but the bottom line is you cannot use a public parking space without first getting the new temporary permit (or risk a fine). Perhaps this is something we can take up with the authorities........


I don't know about the situation for UK badges, but the Disney handicapped parking area (Disney calls it 'Medical Parking') has some parking spots that have a sign that says "Handicapped Parking" and information on the sign about possibly getting a ticket and a fine if parking there without a valid handicapped parking permit. That same parking area has some spots that are not labled that way and don't have blue painted lines. If you are able to park in one of those spots, you won't risk getting a ticket. 

Also, if you don't have a wheelchair or scooter (ECV) with you and are able to step up to ride the parking lot trams, WDW recommends doing that because your walk will be shorter (there are no parking lot trams for the handicapped parking lots). The parking lot CMs save some spots close to the tram stops for people with mobility issues.


----------



## SimonV

Another quick up-date. SeaWorld will also accept the UK badge as proof for disabled parking access. They also tell us their disabled-accessible spaces often get fully occupied quite early in the morning, so you need to arrive early (i.e. by park opening time) to get one.


----------



## spencem

We also used my wife's standard UK Blue Badge at Busch Gardens (where they give you one of their own that hangs from the mirror at the ticket booth) and at Kennady Space Centre last week.


----------



## Andrew Bichard

Remember that if you take your 'blue badge' to Florida, you may not be able to leave your car in a 'disabled' spot at the airport in the UK.

You wouldn't want to find a ticket on your windscreen when you get back!!

Andrew


----------



## yorkshiregirl

When we have gone via Manchester or Heathrow we have booked in advance so they had our blue badge no etc and had no problems in a disabled spot.


----------



## SimonV

We have now raised this matter with Visit Florida and the powers that be in the tourist business over here and are waiting for an official comment on the matter.

It is interesting that Visit Florida STILL say on their website that British visitors only need to bring their Blue Badge with them, even though we know this is now wrong, and we have pointed this out to them. Just goes to show left hand sometimes doesn't know what right hand is doing....  

Hopefully we can get the tourist bodies to come up with a proper, concerted response to this, either to have the extra $15 charge removed (as it doesn't count for Canadians) or to be able to pay the $15 fee online in advance, or at least have somewhere locally where visitors can get to easily (and at the weekend if necessary!).

We await their reaction with interest............


----------



## mikki.young

Thanks for this Simon!


----------



## SimonV

Another quick update: Visit Florida have finally changed their website to give the right information (although it was _only _ when we brought this to the attention of their UK PR agency on Wednesday that they changed it).

Here's what they now say:

*Handicapped parking permits*: UK-issued Blue Badge permits are no longer recognized as valid handicapped parking tags in Florida. To obtain a temporary, 90-day handicapped parking permit, bring your Blue Badge permit and at least one form of identification to a local tax collector's office upon entering the state. Temporary permit applications for international travelers are not available online. For a list of tax collector locations and more information, visit www.hsmv.state.fl.us.

However, when you click on the web link, you need to click on the Office Locations link and then work out which county you are going to be visiting and where you will find their tax offices (they do, at least, provide a map link to find them). 

How many people would even know which _county _ they are going to be in, let alone know where to find the offices (which are all strictly 8.30-5, Mon-Fri)? And you are supposed to arrive off a 9-hour flight, get into a strange vehicle, on strange roads, and go straight to the nearest tax office? Because, if you don't, you can't use any of the (many) disabled parking areas that are provided for your use. It just doesn't make sense.

I can't help thinking that, at best, this is just thoughtless, at worst, it is discriminatory.

Oh, and for those who need to work out the nearest tax offices from the airport, for Orlando International (Orange County) it is: 4576 S. Semoran Blvd. Fl 32822 (just north of the airport); for those arriving at Orlando Sanford (Seminole County), it is: 1101 E. 1st Street in Sanford (again, just north of the airport), Fl 32771. If you fly into Miami (Miami-Dade County), it is: 5400 NW 22nd Avenue, Fl 33142 (just off the Airport Expressway); and in Tampa (Hillsborough County), it is: 1515 North Westshore Boulevard, Fl 33607 (right next to the airport).

Perhaps an online petition might be a good idea?


----------



## SimonV

Here's another quick up-date. A user on another forum has revealed that they have been told they can apply in advance by post, and the details seem to check out well. We are still awaiting confirmation of this, but the instructions are as follows:

"You will need to apply for a US parking permit. You can process the temporary parking permit through the mail. You will need to make a copy of the Blue Badge from the UK and send it in with U.S. Funds in the amount of $15.00. We will also need a copy of the Passport of the disabled person involved. You will need to mail to:

Patsy Heffner, Tax Collector
PO Box 422105
Kissimmee, FL 34742-2105 
USA"

There is no indication of HOW you send them $15, as obviously you don't want to put cash in an envelope (even if you have $15 to hand!). The official info doesn't help, either, on this link: http://www.hsmv.state.fl.us/dmv/disabled_pkg.html

Hopefully we'll get an answer soon!


----------



## mikki.young

Thanks again Simon.  The second option is interesting because it must cost them money to do it that way too - wonder if it is just the local office trying to be helpful?  An International Money order would do the trick but would inccrease the cost.  I have a US$ checkbook but I suspect most people don't.

Do you know how we would best set up an online petition?


----------



## SimonV

We've had some more communication with Visit Florida and they are currently working on an idea to provide the temporary badge through one of the car hire companies on arrival, which would obviously be the best solution. It could take a while to work out the feasibility, though. VF also insist the Orlando/Orange County tax office _does _have a facility to pay online, but we certainly can't find this and we have asked for clarification.

Hope to know more soon!

Don't know how practical a petition would be, but we'll look into it


----------



## mikki.young

A temporary badge through the car hire companies would be great!  Really appreciate all your work  / communication on this Simon!


----------



## david1

Hi all

Can someone confirm that 4576 S. Semoran Blvd. Fl 32822 
Is the closest Tax office to Roadway International on International Drive for a handicapped parking permit. 

We arrive on a Saturday evening is there any update about getting a badge through the car hire companies?  

Thanks 
David


----------



## SimonV

The S Semoran Blvd office is the closest to the airport, but I think you'll find the office at 11210 S Orange Blossom Trail (just south of Central Florida Parkway) will actually be closer to I-Drive. Check it out on this link:

http://www.hsmv.state.fl.us/offices/orange.html

I'm afraid there is no early likelihood of getting the permit at any of the car hire offices. These things move incredibly slowly and we are awaiting feedback about if it is even possible. It is infuriating that no-one seems to want to take responsibility for this.


----------



## david1

Thank for that Simon 

Looks like the 2 Tax offices are the same distance from wear we are staying just a case of deciding which office to go to. 

Thanks again
David


----------



## ERICS MUM

We have used the South Orange Blossom Trail car tax office for a few years now, as we did not know we could use the blue badge over there. 

I am fairly sure the office is only open 9 to 5 (or 8 to 4) on weekdays, so you would be unlikely to get a permit on your way from the airport.   

We usually use valet parking on our first night at the hotel (we always stay at Rosen Centre or Rosen Plaza), and they refund the charge once we show them the temporary disabled badge.   These hotels offer free valet parking with the disabled badge, which is a great service for us and my Mum!  

Linda


----------



## SimonV

OK, here's another up-date, courtesy of our friends at the Kissimmee CVB (while Visit Florida continue to be notably silent on the matter  ).

The Kissimmee CVB have been speaking to the Osceola County tax office and they have been told, fairly unequivocally, that the Osceola Tax office will NOT mail out any parking permits to anyone, and it is no use sending in postal applications, sadly. So, for those people who have been told by the tax office they they can apply by mail, they have either got hold of a very sympathetic official, or they will not get the parking permit through the post as you hoped.

This is obviously another backward step in this process, but it confirms what we suspected but could not clarify before, namely that the postal idea never seemed workable, largely because the US tax offices simply don't usually work with postal applications for things like this. You either appear in person (and stand in line) or you don't get the necessary parking permit/vehicle licence, etc.

We have asked the Kissimmee CVB if they can help put some pressure on the powers that be, and we await any further reaction from them on this (although they have indicated in the past it is something they could do, as it obviously affects them directly).


----------



## Donnababe

Thanks for the update, Simon.

I will keep a close eye on this thread as we hope to take a Feb 08 trip.

We don't mind parking in a regular spot when we're not attending a park, but we really don't want a long trek back to our car if the Powers That Be at Disney et al also decide to void UK Blue Badges in the future.

I know we can get a temporary permit, but can you please inform us if you hear that the Disney and Universal Parks no longer recognise the badge?

Cheers!


----------



## maestro

Not much help for Orlando visitors I'm afraid, but just a FYI for anyone visiting the Boston area. I have just contacted Massachusetts RMV regarding our upcoming trip and the UK blue Badge is recognised throughout the State.
Hope this info is of some help to anyone else who has a Boston stopover.
Ceri x


----------



## SimonV

Curiouser and curiouser........if that is the case about Mass (and I'm checking that, too  ), that would be an enormous advantage in going back to Florida and beating them with it! This is SUCH an important issue and there is SO much conflcting info (you wouldn't believe what the Orlando CVB have now been told by their local tax office!), it is vital we pursue it to a satisfactory - and consistent - conclusion.


----------



## maestro

PM'd you Simon with relevant phone number
Ceri x


----------



## SimonV

Got it, Ceri, thanks.


----------



## yorkshiregirl

Hi 
We went to Massachusetts 2 years ago and were told that our blue badge would not be recognized. We faxed our blue badge details and a photo of DH to a very helpful man and received a 'Disabled Persons Parking Identification Placard' to hang in our car. It came very quickly and did not cost anything. It was issued by mass.gov/rmv.
We were in Boston and Martha's Vineyard for 2 weeks and the police checked it numerous times as we parked in a 'disabled' parking bay.
DH has just told me that he emailed the details and photo.


----------



## SimonV

OK, one last up-date (for now!). After some more confusion in Orange County over the actual regulations, and whether people can/cannot apply by post or even if they can still use the UK blue disabled parking badge, the Florida Department of Motor Vehicles have issued an unequivocal and very clear guideline (and also promised to talk to all the tax offices and ensure they are not still handing out conflicting information!). The bottom line is as we feared; people MUST visit a local tax office on arrival and there is no way round this. The important thing is to know in advance and check where the nearest tax office is for your arrival; whether you can get to it immediately after getting clear of the airport or if you need to visit the next day (or after the weekend, as the FDMV points out, quite conveniently, that the tax offices are ONLY open Mon-Fri 8.30am-5pm, and not public holidays either).

Here's their statement:

"The Department of Motor vehicles made an administrative decision on this procedure to facilitate access to buildings for the citizen of another country who has a disability while they are in Florida as visitors.

The person will need to present a copy of the out of country parking permit.  If the permit has two sides, we need a copy of both sides.

Our staff must see a passport or comparable identification to verify ownership of the out of country parking permit.  They are NOT required to obtain a Florida Drivers License or ID card.  We will issue one temporary parking permit for up to 6 months and the fee is $15.00.

Even if a visitor is here staying in a vacation home the procedure would be the same.  There is no restriction on the number of temporary permits that can be issued to an out of country visitor.  The restriction would be that the out of country permit that was being used as proof of eligibility would have to be current when applying for the permit in Florida .  If the out of country permit expires while in Florida and the visitor needed another disability permit issued we would NOT be able to issue with an expired permit as proof of eligibility.  

*Issuance of these permits requires a visit to the tag agency*.  Orange County Tag Agencies are open Monday through Friday 8:30AM until 5:00PM except for Holidays.

You may also review the information written in the procedures by doing the following:

go to:  www.hsmv.state.fl.us  click on motor vehicles then scroll down and on the left side of the page you will see DMV Procedures Manual, click on that then click on Registration and for Parking Permits procedures open RS 38."

Obviously, we are not happy with the official position and are making enquiries about how we can get things changed and actually make them more user-friendly, as, to my mind, this is clearly discriminatory (whether intentional or not).


----------



## leanan

Goofyish said:


> It's a shame they don't open an office at the airport so if you need a parking permit you can get one when you hire your car.



Cause that is just too thoughtful of our governement. Too much brain power would be used up and money would be wasted in their eyes.


----------



## SimonV

OK, here is the very _latest _latest info, thanks to our friends at the Osceola County CVB, who have obviously been working at this non-stop with the local tax authority.

And the good news is...........British visitors CAN now apply, officially and properly, in advance, by mail for the temporary disabled parking permit.

The Osceola CVB have realised it was a confusing situation and, as they are a government body like the local tax office, have liaised directly with their head tax office to authorise written requests, that will then send the necessary permit back by return mail.

It ideally needs to be sent by certified mail (i.e. so that someone signs for it on receipt at the tax office), and it must include a money order for $15 (or credit card details - see below), a copy (both sides) of your UK blue disabled badge, and a copy of your personal details in your passport (the last pages). But, once you have that done, put them all in an envelope

1) Copy of your UK disabled badge (both sides)
2) Copy of your photo ID from your passport
3) Money order for $15 payable to Osceola County Tax Collector

And send it to:

Tag Department
Osceola Tax Collector
2501 E Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway
Kissimmee
Florida 34744
USA

You should allow for at least 4 weeks for the process to be completed and it will be valid for a full 6 months.

The phone number there is 407 742 4000 and fax 407 742 3995.

You can still apply in person, and the office hours are 8am-4.30pm Mon-Fri.

Oh, and here is the confirmation in their official document:

*APPLICATION REQUIREMENTS TO OBTAIN A TEMPORARY PARKING PERMIT BY A CITIZEN OF ANOTHER COUNTRY:*

Administratively, a temporary disabled parking permit may be issued to a citizen of another country who is here in a visitor status. The following must be verified:

• A copy of the out-of-country parking permit. If the permit has two sides, copy both sides.
• Visually see a passport or comparable identification to verify ownership of the out-of country parking permit. A Florida driver license or ID card is not required.

NOTE: One valid temporary parking permit may be issued for up to 6 months. The fee is $15.

PS: Here is some additional info supplied by the Osceola County CVB:

1) The Osceola Tax Collector pays the postage fee for the mailing from the US to the UK. UK applicants do not have to provide an extra fee for postage.
2) They suggest to get the application in 4 weeks prior to the trip. The office has a 1-2 day turnaround on the applications but they said to allow for the extra time just in case.
3) They require a U.S. money order for $15 made to the Osceola County Tax Collector. Applicants can pay by credit card. They ask that applicants provide name on the credit card, credit card number, and expiration date. There is an additional $2 fee charged for applicants using their credit cards.


----------



## mikki.young

Simon - many thanks!

Re your note at the end: am I right in assuming that you can reapply for another permit when that one expires, say for the next trip that is more than 6 months after the first permit began?


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

SimonV said:


> OK, here is the very _latest _latest info, thanks to our friends at the Osceola County CVB, who have obviously been working at this non-stop with the local tax authority.
> 
> And the good news is...........British visitors CAN now apply, officially and properly, in advance, by mail for the temporary disabled parking permit.
> 
> The Osceola CVB have realised it was a confusing situation and, as they are a government body like the local tax office, have liaised directly with their head tax office to authorise written requests, that will then send the necessary permit back by return mail.
> 
> It ideally needs to be sent by certified mail (i.e. so that someone signs for it on receipt at the tax office), and it must include a money order for $15, a copy (both sides) of your UK blue disabled badge, and a copy of your personal details in your passport (the last pages). But, once you have that done, put them all in an envelope
> 
> 1) Copy of your UK disabled badge (both sides)
> 2) Copy of your photo ID from your passport
> 3) Money order for $15 payable to Osceola County Tax Collector
> 
> And send it to:
> 
> Tag Department
> Osceola Tax Collector
> 2501 E Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway
> Kissimmee
> Florida 34744
> USA
> 
> You should allow for at least 3 weeks for the process to be completed and it will be valid for a full 6 months.
> 
> The phone number there is 407 742 4000 and fax 407 742 3995.
> 
> You can still apply in person, and the office hours are 8am-4.30pm Mon-Fri.
> 
> Oh, and here is the confirmation in their official document:
> 
> *APPLICATION REQUIREMENTS TO OBTAIN A TEMPORARY PARKING PERMIT BY A CITIZEN OF ANOTHER COUNTRY:*
> 
> Administratively, a temporary disabled parking permit may be issued to a citizen of another country who is here in a visitor status. The following must be verified:
> 
>  A copy of the out-of-country parking permit. If the permit has two sides, copy both sides.
>  Visually see a passport or comparable identification to verify ownership of the out-of country parking permit. A Florida driver license or ID card is not required.
> 
> NOTE: One valid temporary parking permit may be issued for up to 6 months. The fee is $15.



Thank you for that, will apply for my ds badge tomorrow. I was considering avoiding all places where his badge wasnt accepted 

Just a daft question  not had much experience can i not send a chq & where do i get a money order from? Thank you


----------



## mikki.young

lawlesslovewdw said:


> Thank you for that, will apply for my ds badge tomorrow. I was considering avoiding all places where his badge wasnt accepted
> 
> Just a daft question  not had much experience can i not send a chq & where do i get a money order from? Thank you



If you have a dollar account and can send a dollar check then yes you can.  Otherwise moneyorders are available from banks (and I think Post Offices) and are like a check but done in dollars and drawn on the bank rather than your personal account.  Most places will charge you for a money order - about £8 or £10 I think.  Long time since I got one.


----------



## SimonV

Have just amended to add they will accept credit card details (for $2 extra), which is probably a better bet than getting a money order from your bank.

And, yes, I would read it to understand you can apply for a similar disabled badge in future when the 6 months runs out.


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

Thank you


----------



## Donnababe

Thanks so much for your efforts, Simon.  Much appreciated!


----------



## loadsapixiedust

We have just returned and obtained a temporary disabled parking tag from the tax office on Boggy Creek Road.

1. You will need your UK blue badge, they would not accept copies, they prefer to make their own.
2. Photo ID and ID with your address on, remember UK passports do not carry addresses.
3. $15

The process should only take a few minutes, it was longer for us because the clerk hadn't issued one before and was unsure of procedures and not familiar with our UK documents. She had to call a supervisor in.
She also said she didn't think we should have to apply, that they should accept our badge as they accept tags from other states.
I do feel this is discrimnatory, Florida residents pay $1.50 for a tag which is valid up to 4 years, ours was only valid for 90 days. As far as I can see the only difference is the colour, it cannot cost more to issue one than the other.


----------



## SimonV

Thanks, folks, but this really has been a big effort from the Kissimmee CVB and the Osceola County Tax office.

I had a meeting yesterday with the head of the Tax Office for Osceola County and was very impressed by how they have worked hard to make this possible. They have pretty much taken a unilateral decision to make this work for visiting tourists and taken it upon themselves to set up the necessary mailing mechanism to handle all the permit applications. It is pretty rare these days for a government body to go out on a limb like this when no-one else seemed interested in dealing with the problem (or even recognising the fact there WAS a problem), but they are definitely a very pro-active bunch with a high regard for the importance of their tourist visitors, which is very heartening. I was also able to pass on the thanks of all here for our concerns being dealt with in such a speedy and satisfactory manner (they really DID pull off an incredible feat in such a short time, once the Kissimmee CVB brought it to their attention). In particular, thanks are due to Larry White at the CVB for not letting the issue drop and to Patsy Heffner and her staff at the Tax Office (which is the big new one on the eastern end of Highway 192 in Kissimmee - a bit further out but with plenty of staff to process applications, even on a Monday morning!).

So, just to confirm, this mail-in facility is most definitely now available and you can apply to the Osceola County office even if you are not visiting the Kissimmee area as the temporary parking permit is valid for all of Florida.

Happy 4th of July, folks!

Simon


----------



## Cyrano

Thanks for the update Simon


----------



## Goofyish

Great news - common sense prevails at last


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

Just wanted to say Thank you  I faxed a letter to the tax collector including a copy of both passport and blue badge. I phoned to see if they had received it (twice) both times I was told they had no record of it! Guess what arrived this morning  - our temp parking permit. I did include our crdit card number on the letter - stupid I know  , but only the same as posting the number. Although i did use a card with only a small amount on it and had the permit posted to another family members house that way they havent got the correct billing address for card!


----------



## SimonV

Just a quick update, but the Osceola County Tax office have been pleasantly surprised at how many poastal applications they are now getting (which shows how worthwhile this has been!), but they have also been getting some applications that include cash, and this is a concern to them for obvious reasons (sending cash in the post is NEVER advisable). They have asked me to just remind people that applications should be accompanied only by a certified cheque or money order. That way _everyone _is happy!


----------



## Donnababe

Thanks Simon.  Are they no longer accepting a credit card as form of payment?


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Great news they are accepting Postal applications, a big relief for us as we arrive on a Friday next March and would probably otherwise have to wait until Monday to get ourselves sorted.


----------



## SimonV

Sorry; yes, you can still send your credit card details as an alternative means of payment


----------



## Donnababe

Great, thanks!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Simon

This subject should fill a page or two in your Brits Guide 2009 book,  

This is Julie not Johnny


----------



## disneyholic family

Simon, your efforts and successes on this issue are outstanding.

And you certainly have improved the situation immensely.
But i have to say that I am very disappointed with the Florida authorities on this issue.  Requiring people to do this at all is outrageous in my opinion - but not surprising since Florida is so greedy when it comes to taxes on just about anything related to tourists.  

I know you won't agree with me since you have to keep the lines of communication with the authorities open.   (you can't afford to ruffle any feathers or burn any bridges) But i can say it.  And i just did.


----------



## Littlegem

Does anyone know if it is possible to access, the Disabled parking area at WDW, Universal, etc if you do NOT have a Blue parking badge???

I am asking because I am due to travel to Florida in October, and will be on my own with my disabled  son Travis.... He is registered blind and has a number of disabilites, including being wheelchair bound, but is only 20 months old, and not yet able to get a UK badge ( he will get one when he is 2yrs due to his blindness).

It would be impossible for me to access the Trams to get to the entrance, if we have to park at one of the far away parking lots, so we would have a LONG walk..!!

Also one of his medical conditions means that being out in the heat for long periods is not advisable, so it would be great if we can get closer to the entrance.

If anyone knows about this I would appreciate some advice, Thanks


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Littlegem said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to access, the Disabled parking area at WDW, Universal, etc if you do NOT have a Blue parking badge???
> 
> I am asking because I am due to travel to Florida in October, and will be on my own with my disabled  son Travis.... He is registered blind and has a number of disabilites, including being wheelchair bound, but is only 20 months old, and not yet able to get a UK badge ( he will get one when he is 2yrs due to his blindness).
> 
> It would be impossible for me to access the Trams to get to the entrance, if we have to park at one of the far away parking lots, so we would have a LONG walk..!!
> 
> Also one of his medical conditions means that being out in the heat for long periods is not advisable, so it would be great if we can get closer to the entrance.
> 
> If anyone knows about this I would appreciate some advice, Thanks



That's a very good question and I honestly do not know.
I would assume you need a blue badge but I would also have thought there needs to be some room for special cases like yours.

If Simon doesn't know I would post a thread on the disABILITIES section of this site:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Littlegem

Thanks Johnny,

I will try posting there as well.


----------



## SimonV

Disney generally will not allow people in the official disabled parking areas without the right badge, but if you explain your situation, they should be able to direct you to the nearest possible parking space in the regular parking areas.


----------



## disneyholic family

SimonV said:


> Disney generally will not allow people in the official disabled parking areas without the right badge, but if you explain your situation, they should be able to direct you to the nearest possible parking space in the regular parking areas.



they won't let you park in the disabled area without the correct permit, but they will let you drive up to drop off your disabled person (we've done that).
Of course you can only do that if you can momentarily split up (and then meet up again at the entrance).


----------



## daipp

Littlegem said:


> He is registered blind and has a number of disabilites, including being wheelchair bound, but is only 20 months old, and not yet able to get a UK badge ( he will get one when he is 2yrs due to his blindness).



Although too late for you and your son, this will change in the forthcoming months in the UK - common sense has prevailed.

David


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

daipp said:


> Although too late for you and your son, this will change in the forthcoming months in the UK - common sense has prevailed.
> 
> David


I know your not supposed to make personal messages, but
David, if you read this your wanted on the panama cruise meets thread!

Your being missed!!!


----------



## fearfall

hi 
   when we picked up the hire car from dollar we advised by them that we may have problems in using blue badge in certain places ie shopping malls public car parks and were advised to get a florida temp badge
we took there advise and went to the Osceola Office on the 192 just past the silver spurs arena the whole process took 10 mins . http://www.osceolataxcollector.com/locations-hours.html
we took our blue badge and passport they scan the badge and put it on there data base (like our dvla) they then issue us with a red temp disabled tag to hang from mirror which is valid for 90 days .
They now have our details on there data base and next time we vist we can go to any office in florida that issues badges and they just pull up the details and give us a temp tag the cost is $15.
We found that by getting the tag made the holiday less hassle no funny looks from people when we park in disabled bays because they automatically look to see if you have a tag hanging from the mirror(with the blue badge it is on the dashboard out of view) going to disney was easy as the tag was on view as we drove up so for $15 it is money well spent .


----------



## UKDEB

Thanks for posting, fearfall.  I'm going to merge this thread with the "sticky" on this subject at the top of the forum.


----------



## SimonV

Urgent Up-date:

We at the Brit's Guide have recently had a note from the Osceola Tax Office, via the Kissimmee CVB that they have to request that people do NOT send cash with their applications as this is causing all kinds of problems. They have been able to fill some applications like this but they will not be able to do so in future as their system is just not set up to receive cash (plus, it is also a security issue for their offices if they are getting cash in the mail).

Also, they need to point out applications should only be sent up to THREE MONTHS in advance (they are receiving requests up to a year in advance); anything more than that is putting a strain on their system.

Here is the full message from the Kissimmee CVB:

"The Osceola Tax Collectors Office has received quite a number of requests for the handicap placards with cash. They have asked us, through you, to see if you can get the word out that they can only accept a US-issued money order or a credit card number. Also, they can issue them for 90 days but are receiving requests for 6 months and up to a year in advance. She said once they receive, they promptly process and send out thus taking 2-3 weeks for applicants to receive. Could you assist us, please?"


----------



## daipp

SimonV said:


> Urgent Up-date:
> 
> We at the Brit's Guide have recently had a note from the Osceola Tax Office, via the Kissimmee CVB that they have to request that people do NOT send cash with their applications as this is causing all kinds of problems. They have been able to fill some applications like this but they will not be able to do so in future as their system is just not set up to receive cash (plus, it is also a security issue for their offices if they are getting cash in the mail).
> 
> Also, they need to point out applications should only be sent up to THREE MONTHS in advance (they are receiving requests up to a year in advance); anything more than that is putting a strain on their system.
> 
> Here is the full message from the Kissimmee CVB:
> 
> "The Osceola Tax Collectors Office has received quite a number of requests for the handicap placards with cash. They have asked us, through you, to see if you can get the word out that they can only accept a US-issued money order or a credit card number. Also, they can issue them for 90 days but are receiving requests for 6 months and up to a year in advance. She said once they receive, they promptly process and send out thus taking 2-3 weeks for applicants to receive. Could you assist us, please?"



Fair point.  

I always think carefully about sending cash anywhere let alone across the Atlantic.

To be honest, there is so little fuss involved in applying in person I would recommend it every time.

David


----------



## SimonV

Yes, getting your placard by going to one of the tax offices when you arrive is definitely handy, and the Kissimmee offices (especially the head office at the east end of Highway 192) are very organised for this. The only real snag is if you have a late arrival or arrive at the weekends, as the offices only open from 8am-4.30pm Mon-Fri.


----------



## scrumdown

It is now possible to get your disabled plaquard form the UK, we sent them an email enquiry, then sent jpg's of the blue badge and passport, they then rang us to take payment, and for no extra charge posted the badge to us, so we had it before leaving. As long as you do this 4-5 weeks before you go. the process was very simple


----------



## chris h

I have read the various statements about disabled parking in florida. I have just been on a website (orlandomeetinginfo.com ) which contradicts everything you say. It states that the visitor's temporary parking permit is NOT available. This agrees with my own experience last May (2006) when I visited a tag office in Fort Lauderdale and was told by an official that there was NO temporary parking permits. I asked 2 police officers who said I could use by British blue badge. This website I was looking at states that Orlando Police would accept my Blue Badge providing it was hung prominently from the windscreen of my car. I will be contacting a tag office in Orlando before we go in April this year. I will keep you informed.
chris h


----------



## SimonV

Hi Chris, and thanks for pointing this out. I'm afraid the info on this website is most definitely wrong, and it needs to be pointed out to the CVB. Not all the police are fully up to date with the change in the law regarding foreign disabled parking placards, hence the conflicting advice you've heard, but the Orlando CVB should really know better, and we'll bring this to their attention.

The bottom line remains that the Florida Department of Highway Safety & Motor Vehicles is very clear that no foreign disabled parking placards can be accepted, only those from other US states.


----------



## daipp

SimonV said:


> Hi Chris, and thanks for pointing this out. I'm afraid the info on this website is most definitely wrong, and it needs to be pointed out to the CVB. Not all the police are fully up to date with the change in the law regarding foreign disabled parking placards, hence the conflicting advice you've heard, but the Orlando CVB should really know better, and we'll bring this to their attention.
> 
> The bottom line remains that the Florida Department of Highway Safety & Motor Vehicles is very clear that no foreign disabled parking placards can be accepted, only those from other US states.



The changes described in other posts have happened since 2006. Prior to this, the Blue Badge was accepted in various places outside Disney but certainly now, you risk a heavy fine (and being towed away) for parking in a Disabled parking space WITHOUT displaying a temporary placard.

David


----------



## Mollytoots

Hi  

Just an update on the previous threads, we went to one of the Tax offices about three years ago and got our first Temp US Disability Permit after hearing that the UK Blue ones might not be acceptable everywhere.  We travel to Florida twice a year (trip 21 coming up).  Anyway we posted our last application off in June 2007 including the last Temp. Permit and my Mum's Blue Badge and Passport copies and the $15 dollar fee.  The fee was returned to us along with the new permit as you can have 2 permits each year for the $15 dollar fee.  So if you travel more than once a year like us you only pay one fee of $15 each year but you do have to re-apply for each permit.   We will have to pay for our next permit when we travel in September.   Hope this helps.

Pam.


----------



## loadsapixiedust

We have just returned from our second trip within a year and did have to pay another $15 fee for our second permit. I specifically asked whether we needed to pay for a replacement as I've heard of others who didn't but was told we did. It sems like they still don't have their facts straight on this.

Some people are also reporting having permits issued for 6 months, we've had only 3 months each time.


----------



## ChrisTUK

We have just come back after a two week holiday. My wifes (who was my fiancee before we went) father is disabled and we used his British blue badge everywhere without any problems. We even had a police officer check our car at the Premium Outlets and all he asked was that we display it on the back of the rear view mirror rather than on the dash.
Where have people been having problems? 
In my opinion if you have a blue badge then you are clearly disabled and there should be no disputing that point. You should have as much right to a disabled spot as anyone else. It seems wrong to charge you for what is a necessary convenience.


----------



## SimonV

Hi Chris. It is a fair question and, to be honest, there is a lot of inconsistency with the way this rule is applied in Florida, as many law officers seem to work to the old idea that the Blue Badge IS still OK, but there are others who know the law has changed. If you do get away with using the UK badge, great; you've just saved $15. But the basic fact is, UK users of the blue badge ARE running a risk, as the letter of the law insists it is no longer applicable. I also think the longer this goes on, the more risk there is of the strict letter of the law being applied.


----------



## daipp

As we have said on this thread before, for the sake of $15.00, it will save you a sizeable fine and the sheer inconvienience of possibly having your rental car towed away.

David


----------



## mikki.young

We went to S Orange Blossom trail office today - quite long lines.  Wish we had stayed for our first appointment rather than rushing back after 45 minutes to an abortive meeting to sign DVC papers.  Had to wait well over an hour the second time. Suspect not alloffices are as busy but taking advantage of advance offering seems like a good idea.


----------



## SimonV

Many thanks for your input, Mikki. And good to see you at Animal Kingdom last week!


----------



## SimonV

OK, here's another up-date. After hearing that some people were being told by Disney that it WAS still OK to park in their car parks with the UK blue disabled badge, we checked this with Disney management again, and got a (slightly) different answer to last year 

Here's what they now say:



> Your initial information about guests needing to apply for Florida's temporary disabled parking placard is accurate. With that said, as I am sure you are aware, Disney theme parks have large disability parking areas in their main lots, not just individual parking spaces marked with a disability parking sign. To provide guest service, if a guest from the UK presented their blue UK disabled parking badge at these theme parks lots, they would be admitted. Hope that helps.


----------



## Glasgow Rangers FC

My F-I-L applied for the placard in February via e-mail. He was sent one, valid for 3 months only. When he queried why it wasn't being issued for 6 months, they told him that they had changed their procedures but that he could apply for a second placard in the same year, after the current one had expired. He re-applied via e-mail and was sent a new placard, again valid for three months.


----------



## Camershy

We got a pass applied via the mail, its for three months only, but for only £8.54 its worth it to have the appropriate document to display for our hols.  The office could not have been more helpful (and quick!) in responding to emails, thumbs up to them!


----------



## Fozzie Bear

I applied for my pass at the begining of May by snail mail, but I had not heard anything. However today I phoned the Tag office, where the staff were wonderful. They told me that the tag was due to be sent to me next week. But seeing that I had phoned them today, They would put it into tonights post, so all being well, I should have it in the next few days.
 Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Fozzie Bear

Great news. My permit arrived today.


----------



## SimonV

We've just had another communication from the Osceola County tax office, which asks us to clarify a couple of points of info, as follows:

Dear Mr. Veness:

Thank you so much for continuing to work with our office to ensure UK travelers are properly informed concerning the issuance of temporary Florida parking placards.  I have reviewed your website and would like to offer a few suggestions to make the application process easier:

*Including an e-mail address with all correspondence would greatly assist our office if we should need to contact the customer.

*All parking placards are issued for 90 days.  Please advise applicants to apply no sooner than five to six weeks before the travel date to ensure the placard will remain valid for the duration of the stay.

*Applicants may pay by cashier's check in US funds, money order in US funds, or by credit card.  If the applicant chooses to pay by credit card they must  include the credit card details in the correspondence to our office or they must call us with the information.  Unfortunately, our office cannot make an international phone call to the customer to obtain the credit card details.

Again I thank you for all you have done to clarify this issue for many of our visitors.  Please contact me if I may be of further assistance.

Sincerely,

Evonne Bronson, CFCA
Osceola County Tax Collector's Office
Customer Service Representative


----------



## disneyholic family

SimonV said:


> OK, here's another up-date. After hearing that some people were being told by Disney that it WAS still OK to park in their car parks with the UK blue disabled badge, we checked this with Disney management again, and got a (slightly) different answer to last year
> 
> Here's what they now say:



that's great to hear!  thanks.

also Simon, do you know whether Florida accepts disability tags from other states (e.g. Michigan)?

when my  mom meets us at disney, she brings her michigan disability tag with her...


----------



## stevefry

We picked up the red Disabled tag from the Osceola Tax office, after finding it easily (thanks to this thread).  
We then went straight in to see someone. (There were, I think, thirty-six desks dealing with various issues).
The tag was then hung on our car's rear-view mirror when necessary, and proved to be invaluable!
Thanks again to all who've given advice on this issue.
Steve.


----------



## SimonV

> do you know whether Florida accepts disability tags from other states (e.g. Michigan)?



Yes, all US states will happily accept disabled driver's tags from other states as there is full reciprocity between all 50.


----------



## disneyholic family

SimonV said:


> Yes, all US states will happily accept disabled driver's tags from other states as there is full reciprocity between all 50.



thanks so much for the response!!  

i haven't taken my mom (who lives in michigan) to WDW for 3 years, but she'll be with me in May - i wanted to make sure her tag is still good there (otherwise i have to drop her off and then park in the regular area - not the best solution)...


----------



## konoche

useful, thank you


----------



## disneydopey

Just to let you all know we've just got back from two brilliant weeks in Orlando and used the UK Blue Badge with no problem. We did make a cover for it so it could hang from the mirror OK and it wasn't questioned at Universal Studios, Disney or Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## grahamo

Hi i thought our blue badge was not able to be used now and we needed to get a tempory US disabled badge. 

     Sylvy


----------



## disneydopey

A few years ago we did get the red temp badge from the tax office but not done so last year or this either. Had no trouble parking at Disney or anywhere but did have to hang it from the rear view mirror. I think the official line is you should have the temp tag but we didn't. We did have the address and directions though for the tax office just in case we did have a problem.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Is it easy to make an online application (we go in December) - and can anyone provide a link?

Thanks


----------



## jackieleanne

We have used the UK blue badge fine when I have been with my parents for the past few years we have never been questioned.


----------



## Revtel

Thought others might be interested in this email we received just this morning. (We had a permit last December, and applied by post for another one for this November.)

 Here is the email:-



Good morning,

We received your request for your temporary parking permit. It's going to get processed today and mail out tomorrow.  There is no fee for your parking permit since you are allow two parking permit within a year.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at .................

Have a good day.



....................., C.F.C.A.

Osceola County Tax Collector's Office

Tag & Driver License Trainer

(407) 742-4000

That is superb service, and a good deal too!


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Interesting, we had one in June last year and another in March this year, I had read that you could have a second one FOC within 12 months and emailed to ask about this but we were told we would have to pay again, which we did. I know it's only $15 plus postage but feeling slightly hard done by now as I know others have also had it FOC


----------



## mikki.young

Just to add to the confusion.....

We went in person in May (but not to Osceola county) and paid.  I sent off by mail to them last month for this months trip.  I didn't mention that we had had a previous pass because it was a different county, but today the new pass arrives and they have returned the payment with it!  Very kind of them.


----------



## starshiptrooper

This is my first time in orlando/disney theme parks,Like a lot of cars parks in uk the parking is free within certain areas,does this apply in orlando/disney theme parks?can someone please give me an answer.thanks.


----------



## alisonbestford

You still have to pay but are allowed in the disabled area


----------



## SueM in MN

alisonbestford said:


> You still have to pay but are allowed in the disabled area



That is correct.


----------



## Fozzie Bear

We used the tempory tag last year and found that we could have free Valet parking at all the disney resorts. This was when we had dining reservations.


----------



## Gemshaw

Hi everyone I am new on here, and thanks to all your information I applied for the temp badge lastnight, it was recieved and paid for within two hours, could not fault them at all. Thanks for all your help everyone


----------



## stevefry

In May, we'll be driving from Washington to Florida via eight or more States - including a detour across to Memphis to visit Graceland; then returning down through Mississippi, New Orleans and the Panhandle.

I wrote to the American Automobile Association (AAA) to try and clarify the correct procedure in displaying a blue badge _wherever _we might happen to be in the USA.  - I eventually received the following response from them:
Steve.


Dear Steve,

Forgive my tardiness with this reply to your letter of March 17th.  Things have just been popping around my office, with many too many projects to be completed, and Im afraid your letter got mislaid amongst the piles of papers.  I do apologize!

So much for using the mails  I guess this is why email is much more efficient; things are noticed more readily  and answered accordingly.

I am attaching below a copy of the advice we give all international travelers coming to the United States.  I am sure that if you follow the guidance given, you will have absolutely no problem displaying your Disabled Permit from the UK throughout the States:

**************************************


STANDARD ANSWER FOR USING INTERNATIONAL DISABLED PARKING PERMITS
IN THE UNITED STATES AND CANADA

AAA recommends that disabled drivers from other countries driving in the United States and Canada, and needing the use of designated parking spaces, should consider the following.  These rules apply to any and all states in the United States, and provinces throughout Canada as well.

Travel with any credentials normally displayed in your home country. 

Travel with a letter from your physician stating the nature of your disability. 

Contact the nearest State Department of Motor Vehicles (IF YOU FEEL THE NEED) (THE DMV; listed in the middle government offices section of any phone book)  or local police office concerning a temporary use parking permit once you have arrived in the United States, if you feel you need more precise information. 

Display your permit by hanging it from the rearview mirror of your vehicle.  This international disabled symbol is a side view of a wheelchair.  

The Department of Transportation (DOT) issued a final ruling that provides guidelines to (all) States for the establishment of a uniform parking system for drivers with disabilities that limit or impair the ability to walk . 

The guidelines include minimum requirements to be incorporated into state systems. Under the DOT guidelines, placards must be hung from the windshield rearview mirror so they can be viewed from the front and rear of a car, helping law enforcement personnel to easily recognize whether a vehicle is legally parked.

The rule, required by the U.S. Congress, calls for reciprocity of enforcement among states and for the state systems to specify that the International Symbol of Access (a side view of a person in a wheelchair) shall be the only symbol used on license plates or windshield placards to identify a disabled motorist.


You can see by the advice given above, which is good for all of the United States and Canada, that there should be NO NEED for you to obtain any kind of a temporary disabled parking permit for your vehicle while visiting.  If you have the standard symbol (side view of the wheel chair) to display in your front window or from your rear-view mirror, that should be all you need.  Also  in case a police officer should be doing a spot check on those carrying these credentials (to catch the AMERICANS or CANADIANS who should not have those permits lawfully, I might add) carrying the letter from your physician would clarify immediately that you are entitled to this universal disable parking permit.

It seems that you felt more comfortable on your last trip here, to obtain a temporary handicapped permit.  Every city in every state of the union has a Department of Motor Vehicles, which is sometimes connected to the Tax Office.  They should be able to answer any doubts you might have, but I sincerely do not think you need to have temporary permits from all of the eight states you will be driving in.  Your own permit from the UK should do the trick.  If you would feel better  please do inquire with the DMV through www.dmv.org and perhaps they can offer you more advice.but we have never had anyone come back to us to tell us our information is incorrect, and we have hundreds of visitors writing to us every year, many of them about this permit.

I hope this answers your questions, Steve.  If not  let me hear back from you.

Margo Miller, Manager 
AAA International Relations & Club Correspondent 
1000 AAA Drive - Mail Stop #73 
Heathrow, Florida 32746-5063  U.S.A. 
Phone: (407) 444-7223 
Fax:     (407) 444-7750 
mmiller@national.aaa.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear

Last summer I sent for a tag from the tax office and recieved it no problem. For this years trip I phoned the office for a new one, hoping that they would have all my details on their system still, but they did not and said I would have to send copies of my UK badge and pasport, plus payment details again. They were very helpful. I sent every thing off yesterday, so hopefully I should receive my tempory tag in the next week or two.


----------



## Fozzie Bear

Great news, Tag arrived today. Only took 12 days to get. Even better news is that last week, I recieved an E-mail from tax office to say that because it was renewed within one year from the last one I had, there would be no charge. They said that they would destroy all my payment details.Fantastic.
We used the tag last year at at all Disney property. If you go to any Disney park, when you go through the ticket booths, you are directed to follow the Blue Line that is painted on the road, I'ts very easy to follow. The only tricky parking lot, is the one at HS. This is because the parking lot is near the Disney bus stops, so take extra care.
If your visiting any Disney resorts for resaurants etc. CM will direct you to parking bays, also you can use Valet parking for Free.


----------



## stevefry

Hi,
we've just returned from our driving-tour of the States, which included an extended stay in the Disney area.  My wife successfully used her UK blue badge throughout the trip. It was readily accepted in every State we went to. (Tourist areas). There were also no problems when showing it in Florida at Disney or Universal Studios. We were directed through to the disabled-parking section along with the drivers who had US tags.  We simply kept ours on the dashboard in full view.
Steve.


----------



## SueM in MN

Fozzie Bear said:


> We used the tag last year at at all Disney property. If you go to any Disney park, when you go through the ticket booths, you are directed to follow the Blue Line that is painted on the road, I'ts very easy to follow. The only tricky parking lot, is the one at HS. This is because the parking lot is near the Disney bus stops, so take extra care.
> If your visiting any Disney resorts for resaurants etc. CM will direct you to parking bays, also you can use Valet parking for Free.


One caution - sometimes the blue line is not the correct place to go. For example, if the regular handicapped lot is full, they will direct you to another lot. So, even if you think you know where to go, it's still a good idea to check with each CM you come to and not just follow the blue line. I know from personal experience that it sometimes leads to a dead end.


stevefry said:


> Hi,
> we've just returned from our driving-tour of the States, which included an extended stay in the Disney area.  My wife successfully used her UK blue badge throughout the trip. It was readily accepted in every State we went to. (Tourist areas). There were also no problems when showing it in Florida at Disney or Universal Studios. We were directed through to the disabled-parking section along with the drivers who had US tags.  We simply kept ours on the dashboard in full view.
> Steve.


If your tag will hang from the rear view mirror, that is a better spot. It is the designated spot for police or others to look for the tag in the US. If your tag doesn't hang, then just make sure it is very visible on the dashboard through the front window.


----------



## Alltiggeredout

Whenever we've been we have always been able to use our blue badge and will do so again this year.We have never had any problems and can't see any for this trip.


----------



## Twilight Terror

Just looking for a few opinions. Things have been very hectic in our home lives at the moment and time has just run away with us. One minute we had 100+ days until our trip, now there's like 38.

Anyway, this is the first year we are going to be driving, and my mum has a UK Blue Badge. We are only driving because using the buses and her wheelchair was just a very bad combination last year! So, we need to apply for the temporary Florida blue badge, because we will be going to places other than Disney and Universal, and do not want to get caught out!

What is the best way to go about this, now that we are running out of time? Having had a quick flick through the pages of this thread, it says allow 4-weeks for the process to complete, which would leave it far too close for comfort for my liking! Is the process time shorter now, or should we just suck it up and visit one of the offices when we arrive?

Do the offices tend to stay open late? We are not due to arrive until 5pm, and will then have to get through security, passport control, collect luggage and car, so could be quite late, especially if the flight is delayed. Is it likely we'll need to revisit the following morning to complete everything? At least if I know in advanced, I can add it into our plans for the day!

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gibbo56

Hi Guys 
I have been going to Florida now twice a year for 12 years 8 of those years i have always used the UK Blue Badge with no problems or restrictions.But i have heard that they are not accepted in the US so i spoke to the US Embassy who in there oppinion said using a Blue wheelchair parking permit from the UK is not a problem but told me to contact  highway patrol department to confirm so i did and i asked them about using the Blue uk badge in Florida there reply below.That now confirms to me the blue badge is ok you do not need to buy any other permit.Hope this is of some help
Regards Alison

The blue wheelchair sign on your badge is an international symbol that is accepted in the USA 







Dear Ms, Gibson,

Thank you for your inquiry.  Yes, you may use your handicap parking permit if it is the blue international wheelchair handicap parking permit.  If I may be of further assistance to you, please do not hesitate to call or write.

Thanks,

Jesse.

Sergeant Jesse M. Evans

Office of Communications
Florida Highway Patrol
2900 Apalachee Parkway, Rm. B-456, MS 44
Tallahassee, Fl. 32399
Office: 850.617.2382
Fax: 850.617-5108




COURTESY * SERVICE * PROTECTION











The Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles is committed to Service, Integrity, Courtesy, Professionalism, Innovation and Excellence in all we do. Please let us know how we are doing via our online customer service survey at


----------



## maggielewis

We used disabled parking last year in Orlando with my parents. We applied for the temporary one in advance. We applied by mail, you need to do this at least 4 weeks in advance as suggested in the Brit guide, but this will save you a journey to a tax office whilst on holiday


----------



## PamOKW.

Gemshaw said:


> Hi everyone I am new on here, and thanks to all your information I applied for the temp badge lastnight, it was recieved and paid for within two hours, could not fault them at all. Thanks for all your help everyone



Hi there - could you possibly tell me how you applied for the temp badge( if via the web do you have a link to the site that you could send me? Also how did you pay for it? Do they accept / debit cards- or does it require a money transfer ?

How is the badge then returned to you?

Any help/advice very gratefully accepted.Thanks


----------



## Tony Toon

We used the UK Blue Badge for our recent holiday at Easter without any problems and will be using it for our 5 week holiday starting on Tuesday (29th).   It would appear from our experience and that of many others that it is an unnecessary expense to apply and pay for an extra Floridian disabled parking permit.

Mrs TT


----------



## buzz242

We always use our blue badge when we are in Forida too, we were advised to hang it from the rear view mirror which we do.


----------



## mikki.young

Rang the Osceola Tax office yesterday and spoke to a very helpful person called Samantha.  I just emailed her the information this morning and she will post the tag out to us.  No charge as it is the second in the space of 6 months.  Apparantly if you need to pay you can email the info and then ring with your card details.  They really are trying to make this as painless as possible.  Such a shame that Florida passes so many strange laws that has meant they have to undertake all this extra work!


----------



## stevefry

Our next trip to Florida (in two weeks) will be the fourth we've made in the past year and we've _never_ had a problem with using the UK blue badge there!  
We used to go to the trouble of queuing up at the local Tax office for the special 'tag' they issued, until we realised that the UK blue badge was accepted everywhere we went.   
We've also used the UK badge in many other US States without a hitch.
Regards,
Steve Fry.


----------



## zhengtianshou3113

Thank you  for these！


----------



## disneyholic family

moderators, you should update this sticky....
there is NO NEED for Brits (or anyone else) to apply for a special temporary permit.  
The regular UK Blue badge is acceptable everywhere in the United States.

This post just makes people really nervous about their trip. 
It should be updated with the newest information that the temporary tag is not necessary.  That the regular UK blue badge is good and where it should be in the car (hanging from the rear view mirror if possible).


----------



## Tony Toon

Quite.   I don't understand why this thread has gone on so long. I and several others having investigated, have said that the UK blue badge is perfectly acceptable and have used it on numerous trips.   There is NO NEED to go to the expense and wasting valuable time during your holiday to acquire a temporary badge.


----------



## mandylou6

Whats the parking laws regarding this at the moment jan 2011 anyone?? do you have to go to get a temporay permit and pay more money seeems to be spending more and more on this holiday

thanks  mandylou xx


----------



## disneyholic family

mandylou6 said:


> Whats the parking laws regarding this at the moment jan 2011 anyone?? do you have to go to get a temporay permit and pay more money seeems to be spending more and more on this holiday
> 
> thanks  mandylou xx



no you don't need a temp permit if you have a blue UK disabled parking badge that is all you need.  
you should hang it from your rear view mirror if you can. Otherwise, you can put it in the front window of your car.


----------



## Tony Toon

There really is no difficulty in hanging your blue badge from your rear view mirror.   I bought some small crocodile clips joined them with elastic before clipping them to the top corners of my badge.   Hey presto.  Hook it over the mirror and you're all set.

Tony


----------



## Stupeo

Hi, can anyone advise situation for permit holder from Australia and most upto date info.

Is there a website to check for info or a contact email address

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## chelynnah

There's a lot of misinformation in this thread saying you can use your UK badge in Florida but that is not the case!

The current situation is that while SOME states do accept the UK Blue Badge, Florida is NOT one of them.  In order to use disabled parking in Florida you MUST apply for a temporary disabled parking permit or risk a maximum fine.  You can apply for this permit in person at the local tax office in Florida, or you can apply ahead of time and they will mail it to you.  The process is very straightforward (I will include a copy of their email below with the current information).  All I did was copy and email the appropriate documentation (minus payment information).  Once they received it they sent an email to confirm that included a phone number to call with my credit card info.  The next day I got a confirmation email that it had all gone through and which included helpful links, and a week later my permit arrived, so I can start my trip being able to use it.

I hope this information is helpful.  I was so relieved to find out I didn't have to waste time going in person, though it's my understanding it's fairly quick and you do leave with your permit in hand.

Here is the email I received from them when I first contacted them with all the information you need.

"Hello

Please be advised that all correspondence should be directed toTaxCollectorTPL@osceola.org.  We look forward to assisting you in obtaining a temporary parking permit.  If you are unable to reach us or do not receive a response within 24 hours, please email webinfo@osceola.org or call our Main Office at (407) 742-4000.


You may apply for a temporary disabled parking permit through our office if you will be visiting our state from another country.  To receive the disabled parking permit by mail before your trip, please provide the following *for the disabled individual:*


·A copy of your valid parking placard/badge (front and back)

·A copy of your valid passport including the picture and biography page (not the visa)

·Your out of country mailing address including any postal code if applicable

·The temporary address you will use while staying in Florida (If available.  If not, we can still process without it)

·The date of your arrival and departure


$15.00 in US Funds -- Money order, check, or debit/credit card (American Express, Discover, VISA or MasterCard) is acceptable.  There is a 2.5 % service fee if using credit or debit card.  (If you wish to mail a check or money order, please make payable to Patsy Heffner, CFC. Checks drawn on foreign banks need to have imprinted on check that they are payable in US FUNDS or they are not acceptable)

:** Please apply no sooner than five to six weeks before the travel date to ensure the placard will remain valid for the duration of the stay.*** *Please do not email your credit card details as email correspondence is public record.*


The above information may be mailed to:


  Patsy Heffner Tax Collector

1300 9th St. – Suite 101B

St. Cloud, FL 34769


If you prefer, you may e-mail TaxCollectorTPL@osceola.org  with the documents as scanned attachments.  Otherwise, you may fax the information to at 407-892-8076.  Please include an email address if you fax or post the documents/request so that we can send a confirmation when processed.  We will email a confirmation that all documents have been received and are acceptable.  Once you receive the confirmation email, you will need to contact our office to have your payment processed over the telephone .


We are unable to accept payment information more than 45 days in advance.


**If you prefer you may visit our office as a walk-in customer to process you Disabled Permit."*


----------



## wayneg

chelynnah said:


> There's a lot of misinformation in this thread saying you can use your UK badge in Florida but that is not the case!



I suspect the information was correct at the time of posting. You have revived a thread from 2007.


----------



## chelynnah

Yes and no.  Some of the posts on this specific page stating the UK badges are accepted were actually from 2011 and the requirement for a Florida permit has been in place since 2009, so it was even incorrect for its time. 

I actually found this thread because it's linked on the FYI page for disabilities in the parking section, so as its linked to give people information it seemed appropriate to update it with current information, especially as some of that info was incorrect even on the date it was posted.  



wayneg said:


> I suspect the information was correct at the time of posting. You have revived a thread from 2007.


----------

